# Recommendations for a small childrens family holiday in Ireland or UK



## Eng Car 1 (4 Jul 2008)

Can anyone suggest a family holiday. Myself and partner have 2 small children, both under 3. We are trying to find a destination where we can put all our bags in car and drive to! (hate the thought of flying with 2 small children) I would like a B&B farm holiday where kids can play and feed animals each day, and then we could head off for a drive and do a bit of sight seeing. So far I have only found one place in Wales and it seems quite dear. The idea of a caravan or mobile home holiday would not go down well with other half!


----------



## Wonderwoman (7 Jul 2008)

I have been looking myself for something similar.
I have been looking at a place in Mayo that someone suggested to me and has good reviews on tripadvisor. Lough Lannagh Holiday Village. 
The countryside in Mayo is stunning. If we go, plan to bring kids to Westport House. It's supposed to be good for smaller kids. There is a kids zoo there as far as I know. 

In Clare there is Moher Hill Farm, not sure what the situation is there for accomodation but with Fanore, Lahinch, Doolin within an easy drive you could find somewhere near.


----------



## fredg (7 Jul 2008)

Banna Beach in Tralee.v v good.
F


----------



## gabsdot (7 Jul 2008)

We had a lovely holiday in Co Clare when our son was a toddler. We stayed in a holiday home near spanish point. There's quite a lot to do, 
Near the Cliffs of Moher there is a lovely farm, (at least there was in 2005)
Great playcentre in Lahinch
Aliwee caves
lovely beaches
Ennis a nice town and if your coming from Limerick direction you can spend a day at Bunratty castle and folk park.


----------



## birdy (7 Jul 2008)

My friend  has 3 kids swears by hotels with self - catering accomadation attached. You get the benifits of hotels for wet days eg kids clubs, pools, and can do your own thing as regards meals and have freedom to come & go as you please.


----------



## cluaineois (7 Jul 2008)

I have being looking at hotels in west and north west for a while now, and also at hotels with apartments attached.  The only real kids clubs seem to be in the Yeats Country hotel in Rosses point, Sligo and Westport woods.  They have a creche and various kids clubs for kids of different ages.  However, on tripadvisor.co.uk they get mixed reviews. But they are giving good value now...  Many other hotels that say they have kids clubs only have these in the evening, or they have rules that parents must stay in the hotel during club time, or they are for specific age groups only.  To be fair to Yeats Country and Westport Woods, they cover all ages, and seem to be very good clubs.
After much consideration, we have decided to go for a holiday home in the west, one near the beach - the best kids club of all!.  Google holiday home rental ireland and get loads of websites with houses for rent.  If anyone has anyother hotels to recommend with REAL kids clubs, please post!


----------



## mcb (9 Jul 2008)

Hi
Also looking for similar.  Have two children aged 4 and 22 months so would like somewhere with a kiddies club too.
I also noticed that Westport Woods and Yeats had good offers but like the previous poster said, after reading reviews on tripadvisor I am not too sure about these.  I did ring Yeats today and just be aware that at the moment their kiddies club is only operating from 6-10pm and nothing during the day.
I do love Westport and also want somewhere that you can goo sightseeing with the kids.  
So amy advice keep it coming


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Jul 2008)

fredg said:


> Banna Beach in Tralee.v v good.
> F


 
Went there many years ago when children were young for hol and it was really good back then. Glad its still going well.


----------



## DeclanP (13 Jul 2008)

Delphi Lodge in Connemara is good. There are a number of self catering cottages available and there are loads to do in terms of walks and activities for the kids. No connection with the place but it is wonderful place. Weather dependent though.


----------



## tosullivan (13 Jul 2008)

The Clare Inn near Ennis has self catering apts next to them.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Jul 2008)

As an aside, if you were to rent a short term holiday let in the west, what price would appeal rather than put you off? Talking mainly outside the hotspots of July and August. I'm interested as have a holiday home in Kerry for which we could probably charge twice as much for July and August and still be booked out but not half as much interest in other months. Or for a long weekend how much would you expect to pay?


----------



## DeclanP (13 Jul 2008)

Vanilla said:


> As an aside, if you were to rent a short term holiday let in the west, what price would appeal rather than put you off? Talking mainly outside the hotspots of July and August. I'm interested as have a holiday home in Kerry for which we could probably charge twice as much for July and August and still be booked out but not half as much interest in other months. Or for a long weekend how much would you expect to pay?



Wha??????


----------

